# Mouse Does Not Work Initially



## Doctor_Who (Sep 11, 2012)

I did a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.1 RC-1 today.  I used pkg_add to install xorg enlightement and firefox.  I have hald_enable and dbus_enable in my rc.conf file.  When I first start enlightemnt, the mouse is unresponsive.  If I unplug the mouse from the usb port and replug it in, it magically starts working.  Does anyone have any suggestions for getting it work without unplugging the mouse and replugging it?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2012)

Add this to the ServerLayout section of xorg.conf:

```
Option       "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2012)

[thread=4224]Configuring X - read before you ask questions![/thread]


----------



## Doctor_Who (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you wblock@, that worked perfectly!

And thank you SirDice, I guess I probably should have guessed it was an x.org issue, but it never occurred to me.  I will be more thoughtful next time.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 12, 2012)

There is some issue lately with hal and xorg.  It's not clear to me what it is, but avoiding the use of hal for xorg autodetection avoids it.


----------

